# Tile Decoration



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

And a dome with half a million tiles!


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

Isfahan?


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> Isfahan?


Yes, that is Shah Mosque in Isfahan.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Vank Cathedral in Isfahan:


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

Always a fan of fine tile work. Came across this one recently:

a menudo la corte celestial escapa de las iglesias y se pasea por el cielo... by jesuscm, on Flickr

Portuguese Tiling by Barbu, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think tiles are one of the best resources an architect can use to raise the identity and character of the construction. What do you think about their modern usage? I love it


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Those two look really great. I remember you said you liked this one as well









Coloured patterned tile looks quite striking against concrete


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

...A dark wooden floor would be way nicer;the tiles make the rest looks unfinished


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> ...A dark wooden floor would be way nicer;the tiles make the rest looks unfinished


I agree. Light wooden texture would look good too.


----------



## Shadow on the Wall (Nov 13, 2014)

*Majolica House*
Vienna, Austria, 1899
by Otto Wagner and Alois Ludwig













































































































by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Majolikahaus


----------



## Épicolx (Dec 28, 2015)

Palácio Nacional da Pena, Sintra by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Estação de São Bento by YiruYang(Head), on Flickr

Porto - 69 | Azulejos in Estação de São Bento by Paul *****, on Flickr

Azulejos, Lisbon by blanes_jm, on Flickr


----------



## Chris00 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sao Luiz, Brazil:










phot by the forumer Nunez, from the thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1371313

St. Francis Church, Pampulha, Belo Horizonte, Brazil, by Oscar Nyemeyer:










blog AntonioMoraes










flickriver.com










portal.iphan.gov


----------



## ATarnowski (Sep 6, 2016)

Do You remember classic designs of Antonio Gaudi ? Meisterstück !

kobiecaintuicja.wordpress.com/2014/10/25/barcelona-i-love-you-cz-1/

kobiecaintuicja.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/dscn3220.jpg
kobiecaintuicja.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/dscn3272.jpg

copy and insert in Your browser.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Mosaic Tile Decoration*

Tomb of Hafez in Shiraz:


----------

